# Homer never came back BUT



## mrbatty (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi again,

I had mentioned about 2 months ago about my friend homer the pigeon who i raised at home and then at work for several months until one day he followed me outside the shop and left to join a flock. Well after not returning for several weeks I went to the hotel where I thought Homer had gone and stood in front waving my arms and calling for Homer. Well I received many strange looks from people and pigeons alike but kept showing up for 3 lunch breaks to see if he was around. On the third day I was about to leave when all of a sudden off of the top of the hotel a pigeon came straight for me and landed on my shoulder, it was Homer. I reached into my pocket and pulled out a hand full of sunflower seeds and Homer was as happy as ever pecking at them as well as my ear.After visiting for 20 minutes I had to leave back to work and thought I would bring him back with me, he stayed on my shoulder all the way to the truck and got inside with me.As he was sitting on the back of the seat and looking out the window I got him back on my shoulder and opened the door and let him go back and join the rest of the flock, I could tell he was happy to see me but his rightfull place was with the flock. I still visit when I can and he does come down to see me (with a few of his buddies) so I think it is the best for both of us.

mrbatty.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I REALLY hate to admit this, but Lin and I have both been a strange sight in traffic before doing essentially the same thing so don't feel too bad about it. We were just about run out a place when our Pidgey landed on our hands and the security people were about to put the cuffs on. They just couldn't believe it until they saw it and then didn't bother us after that.

Pidgey


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Great Story*

I just am happy to hear you and your pigeon came to an understanding.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Mrbatty,

Thanks for sharing that story with us. That must just be the _best_ feeling in the world....to know for sure that your little former patient is alive and well and flourishing. Glad you get to visit with him occasionally and that he is doing well.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr. Batty, that is a wonderful story. Thank you so much for sharing it with us. It is wonderful you can continue to care for him and still let him be free.

Don't ever worry about what people think. I know when my husband is downtown and sees a pigeon in need he often gets stares/smiles when he goes tearing down the street trying to catch one.

Yours is a "makes you feel good" kind of story.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I remember your earlier thread and thank you for letting us know that you finally got to see your pigeon again and that he is safe..

I eagerly read your post and am thrilled that everything has worked out, he has his happy fulfilled life, and you have made the adjustment and can feel content knowing he is fine and living the life he was meant to live.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That was very HEARTWARMING .I am glad you shared your story. Thank you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a great story. What a wonderful feeling to have your friend come to you.
Thanks for sharing the story.

Reti


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*That is great that he*

can be free and still visit with his human friend. Thanks for sharing.

Andi


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I am so glad you were able to see him again and that we all know how homer is doing! Sounds like he is doing great and is happy with his pigeon family  Im excited for you that he came down to you for a visit. I bet it felt great to know he apreicated all you did.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

*That is a great story he probably needed to recognize you*


----------

